# Race to sub-X on 3x3 with hexagonal fransisco



## RedTopCuber (Jun 28, 2018)

I started using hexagonal francisco for fun and wanted to make a race thread for it. this thread is for exclusively people that are using the hexagonal francisco method or just using it for fun. same rules as the other race threads

Round 1 scrambles:
1. D L2 D R2 B2 D' U2 L2 R2 U' L2 R' B2 F R2 U2 F' D B' R' D2
2. D2 B R2 F R2 F' U2 R2 F' U2 B' L' D L R2 D U B U L
3. L2 U' R2 F2 D B2 F2 D' B2 D2 R' D' F' R U2 R D' B2 R2
4. D2 L2 F' D2 L2 D2 B2 L2 U2 B F2 R U B' D' R' F2 R B2 U' R2
5. D B2 D' R2 B2 U' L2 D' R2 U' L2 F' U' R B' D' L D' R2 F' D'
6. L2 D B2 D2 L2 U' B2 L2 F2 R2 D B D2 L2 U' R U R' D' F' U
7. F R U F U L' F' D B L' B2 L2 B2 D R2 D B2 R2 U' F2
8. U2 R2 B2 R2 B2 D R2 D2 B2 F2 U' B' F L U' B' U2 R' B R U
9. D R2 D' F2 R2 U2 L2 D2 U F2 U R' B' L2 D2 L' F2 D R U'
10. L2 B2 U2 R F2 U2 L R B2 L' F2 D L' F L' R U F2 D R' F2
11. B2 D2 R2 U L2 F2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 F' R2 D' L R' D2 F' R B D2
12. R' U L2 D2 B2 U B2 D L2 F2 D' L D2 B' U2 B2 D' F' R' D2


----------



## RedTopCuber (Jun 28, 2018)

Round 1
sub 25
avg of 12: 22.820

Time List:
1. 26.638 
2. 23.364 
3. 22.623 
4. 19.730 
5. 20.691 
6. 20.958 
7. 20.842 
8. 25.120 
9. (18.760) 
10. 21.504 
11. 26.730 
12. (27.453)


----------



## Hazel (Jun 28, 2018)

R1
Race to sub-17
Ao12: 16.954
Time list:


Spoiler



18.178
16.085
17.084
16.969
17.034
19.781
14.050
15.072
17.915
18.294
18.550
14.364


----------

